# ADA 60F Riparium+Bucephs



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Sup everyone new here. Just posting my current tank :thumbsup:
IAPLC 2013 ranked 249 huzzah :icon_cool
Specs:
Tank: ADA 60-F
Lighting: Current usa Freshwater Led+
Filtration: 2213
CO2: oppa Paintball style + Ista Max Co2 Reactor
Hydor Eth 200w Inline Heater
Substrate: Aquasoil New Amazonia
Flora: HC Baby Tears, Tropica 049, Hydrocotyle sp Japan, Xmas Moss, Mini bolbitis, Mini Fissiden/ Fontanus
etc: Yin Stones>AB Bonsai / Manzanita>Blooms and Branches
Fauna: Amano Shrimp, Otocinclus
Archive Pics http://sdrv.ms/VKVdxg












*10-31-2012*









*11-1-2012*









*11-6-2012* RO/DI Water filled Added more Tropica 049 / Dwarf Hairgrass









*11-12-2012* 









*11-15-2012* 

















*11-28-2012* Rescape fresh start / Glosso was replaced with HC Eheim 2211 upgraded to 2213









*12-11-2012* 
















*1/3/2013* 








*1/21/2013* 








*02/21/2013* 

























*New update * New Scape








DSM since March 1

HC, Mini Fissy, Xmas Moss
















































*04/29/2013*
Tank flooded and trimmed today 04/29/2013 due to HC turning yellow/melting and spreading on both sides of the tank. 








*05/20/2013*
Switched from Zoomed t5ho to led Current Usa Freshwater Led+. A little bit weaker than my t5 :dontknow. The Yin stones went from brown ish to grey ish :lol








*05/28/2013*











*01/1/2014* *Neglected no maintenance just top off for 7 months* :Einstein:

















*6 - 3 - 14 Rebirth (Dry Start)*










*9 - 21 - 14 Flooded*









*10 -25 - 14 Growth*
Bit of rescape













*12 -6 - 14 Trimmed and new DiY Leds*














*01 -01- 15 4 months New Year Update*









*02 - 11- 15 Feb Update*








*3 - 3 - 15 March update Last rescape LOL*









*04 -30- 15 End of April update*



















March Video update




Par test


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats an awesome looking tank you have!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

What LED mod is that you have on that Zoo med light?


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

I forgot the brand its moonlight bubbler design to go underwater its a pos that I got from a lfs for $18 :red_mouth


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Tanks look nice


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Very nice looking, love the scape and everything!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy crap that 60f is cool! Love it! roud:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setups!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i love your 60F but i also love the wall sticker of the predator... i think it is right? haha

damn it, i'm getting the 45F or 60F fever right now and am so tempted to buy them.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

love the layout on the 60, gorgeous


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

both are amazing!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Amazing tank Tokidoki! I always loved long shallow tanks like this!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

awesome tank! Good job winning the /r/plantedtank contest! I gotta admit though, I really liked it when you had a huge portion of the wood coming out of the water


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> awesome tank! Good job winning the /r/plantedtank contest! I gotta admit though, I really liked it when you had a huge portion of the wood coming out of the water


Yea I won by a landslide lol 
Anyways I tore down this tank to make way for a new scape








*New PICS 04/06/2013 on page 1*


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Absolutely love the new scape.


----------



## LiLGreenThumbs (Feb 20, 2013)

Great tank! Can you tell me what kind of rock that is?


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

i liked both scapes, new one is better tho


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow, the new scape is crazy good!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

New scape just put you in the upper echelon of scapers.:thumbsup:


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful scape!!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Never could have told it was a 60-F from that scape, that is brilliant!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

really love that last scape!!!


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

That's a show piece!


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> Never could have told it was a 60-F from that scape, that is brilliant!


+1.

Looks great!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

I got this tank flooded and trimmed today 04/29/2013 due to HC turning yellow/melting and spreading on both sides of the tank.


----------



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

I too, suffer from shallow-tank fever.

Awesome work.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Amazing. What stones did you use?


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

meowschwitz said:


> Amazing. What stones did you use?


Gray yin stones


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Just had a massive Brown Hair algae (rhizoclonium) outbreak. Browns everywhere, bought 5 Amanos and it was gone in 1 day lol. :wink:

- - - Updated - - -

Switched from Zoomed t5ho to led Current Usa Freshwater Led+. A little bit weaker than my t5 :confused1:. The Yin stones went from brown ish to grey ish 

Running on Full Spectrum


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Things are looking pretty darn awesome with the new fixture.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, new light looks awesome! Really brings out the stone and makes the colors pop! I feel like I could take a walk down that path. Great job!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that is looking amazing.


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Just did a weekly maintenance had a massive brown algae that keeps coming back  The amanos stop eating them.


----------



## clunkified (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, great tank.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

The dimension looks bigger!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Alright this tank has gone 3 scapes so far after a year hiatus 60f is back again.
Check first page for gallery
Dry start for 3 months 6/3/2014 not much improvement during 3 months








Flooded 9/19/2014


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

looks amazing! I love it!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

That's just..wow. It's really impressive!


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Terrific! Glad to see this tank back in action.

Can't wait to see all the new growth.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

THIS IS EPIC!:drool:


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

update:
Rescaped the tank a bit so I can put more plants in the middle. Plants have bounce back after the melt and Green/Brown Algae outbreak. Added some Buces uptop and its currently empty. 









Quick Video


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Love seeing the progression of the tank over the years. Damn that was some big mob-o-plants when you went untrimmed 7 months!!
What are the emersed plants in this most recent set up?


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful progress!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

2 months update
Been fighting algae for month now Brown then Green hair algae. :icon_excl
Trimmed the grass and went with a Diy lighting from Rapidleds, a loot from last week sale :hihi:


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Like the scape very nice,cool video to...


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Man, you've got a great sense with hardscape. Very impressive in all its iterations!


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

I feel your pain with the brown hair algae (rhizo), I've been battling with it in three of my tanks for about three months now. I won the battle in one tank but in my 60P I'm still loosing and starting to pull my hair out!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

*4 months - New Years update *

Hair algae just wont go away, I bombed it with Excel - Co2 comes up 2 hours before light - 6 hour light period @ 20% output running at 690mA colored leds / 370mA whites - Water changes every week no luck. :angryfire


----------



## kzeller (Dec 31, 2014)

Beautiful tank!!! Love the picture as accent to your tank as well. Wonderful addition...lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Love love love watching the growth of this tank. 

Thank you for consistently posting great photographs!


----------



## bluelife (Mar 3, 2014)

Thats a lovely tank mate . Could you let us know what cosmetic sand you have used please?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Love it. Very well done!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

bluelife said:


> Thats a lovely tank mate . Could you let us know what cosmetic sand you have used please?


Seachem Dark Flourite mixed with ADA Amazonia topped with (black sand and Ocean sand in front from SubstrateSource).




So far the way its heading I might have to take this tank down soon. 
Green Brush algae everywhere.You may not see it in the pics and Im about to lost this battle :hihi:

This kind of algae: :icon_twis


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

*Feb 2015 update*

Effin Algae explosions everywhere( all kinds) since 3rd week of startup. I've given up and did a 4 day blackout. 
Was gonna decommission the tank for a new scape but decided to just changed it up a bit instead.
Converted to a Riparium. 
Replaced my Inline Co2 diffuser back to Ista Max Mix Reactor"No more mist bubbles" and disconnected the Blue leds from DIY light assumed this 2 was the culprit of Algaes. :blos:
Removed majority of the stones and added Malaysian drift and old ADA Amazonia. Lots of Hairgrass loss and flatten oh well :laughing
Went from 10" to 20" heatsink DIY Leds. Set to 45% power.
Removed 1 Eheim 2213 and skimmer and added a Hydor Pico.
Awaiting new plants


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Your hardscapes are great! Good luck with the algae.


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Had to make space for the Buces so one last rescape I promised lulz :rofl2:lol
Yin stones are pretty much gone.
Shrimps survived with all the dust and moving around. 

*NEW Specs*

DIY Led from RapidLed
ADA Aquasoil
Eheim 2213
Milwaukee Co2 Reg w/ Ista Max/Mix & UpAqua Inline Co2 diffuser 5bps
Hydor Pico 180 & Inline 200w heater
El Dry Dosing/Metricide 14


Flora:
*Bucephalandra*

Supermini Catherine
Lamandau Mini
Chili
Brownie Ghost 
Brownie Metallica
Kedagang Round
Copper
Circle Silver Powder
Theia V2


Dwarf Hairgrass
Crypt Parva
Hydrocotyle sp Japan
Ranunculus Inundatus
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Staurogyne Repens
Anubias Petite
Rotala Mini Butterfly
Rotala Mexicana Goias
E. Tenellus
Fissidens
Mini Pellia
Marsilea Minuta


Fauna

Red Cherry Shrimp/Rilis


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

great pictures


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Did a test using an Apogee Quantum Meter on my DIY Leds. No wonder I get algaes light too stronk!

Leds suspended 2 feet above the surface w/ 80Degree lenses
Took out the Royal Blues and Cyans

Reds running @ 690MA
Whites running @ 370MA

Full Power
100% White 100% Red = 750 Par Above air Surface
6" Substrate underwater Par 417 Middle - Side 214

50% White 75% Red = 280 Par Above air surface
6" substrate underwater Par 242 Middle - Side 130

40% White 75% Red = 248 Par Above air surface OLD SETTING
6" substrate underwater Par 165 Middle - Side 92

Lowest Setting/10% or White 10% Red = 38 Par Above air surface
6" substrate underwater Par 27 Middle - Side 16


Current setting now

30% White 75% Red = 145 Par Above air surface
6" substrate underwater Par 108 Middle - Side 63


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

FYI, for shallow and smaller nano tanks, particularly even more so for the wide types, the degassing rates for CO2 are massive, and so is the evaporation. 

What happens is the water level changes only little bit to our eyes, but changes the degassing and current across the surface a much larger factor. 

The only way to effectively get around it is to add water every day or two, or add auto top off. Much like a water carboy or something similar, or a IV drip etc. 

Or run a sump, but hard to do on such and small tank. 
As those degassing rates change or CO2 is too low, then you get the hair algae. 

Low light, non CO2, emergent growth etc. These tanks are well suited for the long term for those type of set ups.


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Evaporation is a problem also due to surface agitation and skimmer that I run. Had to topped it off daily, no big deal.


Ever since the 4 day blackout a month ago, the hair algaes, bba and staghorns have went away and died. After the blackout I took out 6 blue leds and added a reactor in addition to my inline diffuser. The algaes has not come back ever since.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

One word. Amazing.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

tokidoki said:


> Evaporation is a problem also due to surface agitation and skimmer that I run. Had to topped it off daily, no big deal.
> 
> 
> Ever since the 4 day blackout a month ago, the hair algaes, bba and staghorns have went away and died. After the blackout I took out 6 blue leds and added a reactor in addition to my inline diffuser. The algaes has not come back ever since.


best feeling ever lol always love it when I figure out the reason for an algae outbreak


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

Stunning, beautiful setup!


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Sup SCAPErs just posting the Crs I got from last week attempting to see how long they adapt in tap water. 
I just dumped them in my tank without acclimating cuz THUG life! :iamwithst So far only 1 death, trap in the HOB filter 

Here are some feeding on Hikari Cichlid pellet.
Phone pic cuz I only have a 35mm fixed lens :hihi:

















Lamandau Mini, a Spathe? :confused1:









Riparium part of the tank
You can see that my skimmer has screen from top and bottom. No idea how the shrimp got in the HOB.
The Pilea Moon Valley and the E. Marble Queen have stop growing :help: and the Zephyranthes bulbs have grown tall.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

great tank! the photo showing off the riparium part really shows how well you have made this tank, good work


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone just posting pics of my Riparium setup.
Plants seem to get taller had to trim all the Zephyranthes and Umbrella Sedge. 
E Marble Queen started flowering :hihi:


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Replaced my old Lumia 920 with S6 Edge so here's an April update taken with new phone :wink:
Well only algae I'm battling on this tank is Green Spot from the Buce copper leaves. I upped the Phosphate still no changes what could it be 
CRS have survived the tap water only deaths are from the Skimmer so far it has taken 4 :icon_twis
Ranunculus is kinda in the way but I have no place to put them.


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Got some new Bucephalandras :hihi:










Gotta tag them so I dont forget the names


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Beautiful aquascapes!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

My umbrella sedge seems to be wilting away. How do you keep yours healthy? Do you mist it at all?


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

mistuhmarc said:


> My umbrella sedge seems to be wilting away. How do you keep yours healthy? Do you mist it at all?


I cut the old stems to encourage new growth in the beginning and used osmocotes on the planters. I mist every other day.


----------

